# New to the forum



## FMLuder1013 (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi, 
I’m new to the forum. I’m married and needless to say, marriage is difficult and I’m on here looking for advice for many different problems I have.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Welcome to TAM!
Looking forward to hearing about your problems and attempting to offer up some viable solutions!*


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

A warm welcome to the TAM family.

You can pick a forum that best fits your set of questions or even open a thread in the general section and we will do our best to help.

The more details you include, the better support you will get. :grin2:


----------

